# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Выход CentOS 5.5

## ALEX(XX)

Представлен  релиз Linux дистрибутива CentOS 5.5,  основанный на пакетной базе Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.5. В отличие от  RHEL в CentOS объединены в единый репозиторий пакетов и в один  установочный комплект пакеты как из серверной, так и из десктоп редакции  RHEL. CentOS 5.5 поставляется для платформ i386 и x86_64 в сборках:  LiveCD (689 Мб), DVD (i386 - 1 диск, x86_64 - 2 диска), CD (i386 - 7  дисков, x86_64 - 8 дисков) и сокращенный netinstall.iso (8.8 Мб) образ  для установки по сети, сообщает opennet.ru. В LiveCD-версии представлена  подборка как приложений для рабочей станции (OpenOffice.org, Firefox,  Gimp, Pidgin, Thunderbird), так и программ для для диагностики и  восстановления системы после сбоя (memtest86, nmap, утититы для работы с  LVM и RAID, samba). С новшествами, заимствованными из RHEL, можно  познакомиться в анонсе RHEL 5.5. Из оригинальных улучшений внесенных в  CentOS 5.5 можно отметить:
- По сравнению с прошлой версией добавлено 8 новых пакетов: freeradius2.  gpxe, gsl, postgresql84, python-dmidecode, samba3x, tunctl, xz.
- По сравнению с прошлой версией обновлено 188 пакетов;
- В 54 пакета, поставляемых в RHEL 5.5, были добавлены улучшения от  разработчиков CentOS. Например: anaconda, bluez-utils, eclipse, firefox,  gdm, gnome, kde, httpd, thunderbird, yum и т.д.
- В отличие от RHEL, в x86_64 поставку дистрибутива дополнительно  включена 32-разрядная сборка perl.i386; 
Известные проблемы:
- Из-за увеличения размера исполняемых файлов языковые пакеты к  OpenOffice.org для архитектуры x86_64 пришлось вынести на  дополнительный, второй, диск, поэтому для полноценной установки теперь  не достаточно просто примонтировать локально DVD (mount -o loop)) и  запустить инсталлятор, после такой установки нужно будет отдельно  доустановить языковые пакеты.
- При установке с локального накопителя, такого как CD или DVD, выбор  extra-репозитория ("CentOS extras repository") приводит к сбою в  процессе установки.
- Наблюдаются проблемы при проведении обновления при наличии  установленного в систем проприетарного видеодрайвера для карт NVidia -  после перезагрузки X-сервер перестает запускаться. В качестве обходного  пути предлагается активировать открытый драйвер "nv", запустив  system-config-display, а затем удалить и переустановить проприетарный  драйвер.
- Похожая на предыдущий пункт переустановка драйвера требуется для  архитектуры x86_64 и для систем, в которых установлен VirtualBox 3.1.6,  иначе во время загрузки наблюдается крах. 
Пресс-релиз

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

